#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  Top 10 rules to keep yourself safe on the internet

## Bhavya

In this internet era every one of us worried about our online safety. Online interactions become our day to day routine and there are lots of hackers who is looking for our personal information to get access to our bank and credit card information.So ensure our safety on the Internet We should follow these below rules.

Don't over share your personal and professional information on the internetAlways keep your privacy settings onKeep your internet connection secureAlways keep your browsing safeBe careful about your downloadsKeep strong and uncrackable passwordsDo your online purchases on secure websitesBe careful about your social media postsBe more careful about your online friendships and chattingAlways update your antivirus program


Guys, If you know any other safety tips,let me know in the comments.

----------


## sayyeshaa

Hello Bhavya,

Thanks for sharing your online safety points, Especially it's useful for girls, Your points will help girls to make online as a safe zone.

----------


## Bhavya

> Hello Bhavya,
> 
> Thanks for sharing your online safety points, Especially it's useful for girls, Your points will help girls to make online as a safe zone.


It's my pleasure Sayyeshaa, I am glad that this post is helpful to you and yes If we follow these things we can be safe on online.

----------

